# Rome/Union binding size for my chubby Vans boots



## stoplight (Sep 22, 2010)

Greetings from Down Under! Just picked up an NS Raptor here in Oz to replace my old faithful NS that I've ridden for the past 11 years  (if you want durability, buy NS!!!) Looking to put a pair of Rome 390s/Targas or Union Forces on it. My boots are Vans Fargo size 9 US, which is kinda the crossover size from M/L to L/XL. In general I'd rather have the smaller binding if it's closer fitting, but I know Vans boots tend to be a bit chunky and I'm concerned they won't fit. Unfortunately there aren't any Rome/Union stockists near me, so I can't wander in and try 'em. Anyone got any experience with Vans sizings in these bindings? Cheers!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My size 14 Vans won't fit in the XL 390's due to width issues. I would recommend trying to locate a pair to make sure.... 390's are kind of an interesting binding to fit imo.. Force bindings are a lot more straight forward with sizing, what you see is what you get. 

I would def recommend Forces over 390's for a Raptor..... 390's are very soft park oriented bindings and Forces are a do it all binding that will last as long as the Raptor.

Grats on the Raptor!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If the Vans aren't to wide for the Unions then Go with the M/L. I got the L/XL with my 9.5 T1's and they did fit, but my edge to edge suffered. M/L fits way better.


----------



## stoplight (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers for the input. I fully take your point about the 390s being soft, Milo303, and I'm a bit undecided. A part of me thinks I should go for a stiffer binding as I spend all my time freeriding, but I've got this weird-ass riding style that's developed from always having had a stiff-ish board and soft-as bindings!! When I bought my board in '99 it was the only one I could afford at the time because it was second hand, and I totally lucked out on it being such a good board... but it's pretty stiff and, not knowing any better, I stuck a pair of cheap entry-level Burtons on it and that's how I learned to ride. I mount my bindings as far back as they'll go, and I'm really looking forward to riding the Raptor, where it's all geared up for back seat drivers like me  I'm tempted by the Targas as they seem to give a lot of scope for tweaking the ride... might even give me the chance to tidy up my 'style' a little  Having said this, I've heard nothing but good stuff about the Forces. But as you say, Nivek, I'd rather go for the smaller binding than the larger one, but it's going to be hard to find one to try here in Brisbane. Hmmm... might be easiest to change my boots for something skinnier!! :laugh:


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

i have vans cirro size 9 and use l/xl for '09 rome targas. they fit fine. they are my main bindings right now.

I had actually bought a pair of l/xl union data's last year. When i strapped in at home they were ratcheted all they way and looked ok, but i ended up returning them cuz it felt like they would need some more tightening once i hit the mtn. it was a gut feeling, but i can't say for sure.

i need another pair of bindings for my second board so i'm looking at forces and 390 boss for this year. i guess i will have to try the union sizing again, but i'm thinking of buying m/l first since i've seen the l/xl once already.


----------



## stoplight (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks mate. That's a help. I'm tending towards Rome anyway, and I'm guessing the fit on the Targas is reasonably similar to the 390 & 390 Boss. L/XL it is.


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I wear a 9.5 burton boot and have s/m rome 390's on the box they say they fit up to 9.5 but online only 9 kind of weird. Anyways they fit snug I had to adjust the heel cup to the last setting in order for them to fit they could fit a size 10 boot you should be fine as long as your feet are done growing.


----------

